# Rating question



## lucescoflathead (Mar 26, 2012)

In Pa. If your boat is rated for a 25 hp outboard, can you run a 30/25 jet legally? I can't seem to find anyone who knows. I'm not talking about putting a 25 HP cover or sticker on the motor. Thanks Todd


----------



## shallowminedid (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah it goes by the hp you put out.. the jet puts out 25 hp so your good


----------



## shallowminedid (Mar 26, 2012)

also by my calculations a 30 hp power head puts out 21 hp.. u take the engine hp x .7= jet hp.. more or less


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

